# The Cue Tube Resources



## Cameron_DXB (Oct 31, 2021)

Recently The Cue Tube has been discontinued. I was interested in doing some of the old competitions but the resources for the scenes have been removed. Does anyone had them saved anywhere or know where I can find the competition files?


----------



## Rossy (Oct 31, 2021)

I just went to the web site and it seems fine.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 31, 2021)

Cameron_DXB said:


> Recently The Cue Tube has been discontinued. I was interested in doing some of the old competitions but the resources for the scenes have been removed. Does anyone had them saved anywhere or know where I can find the competition files?


I think you mean the rescore Facebook page which had been taken over by The Cue Tube. I downloaded quite a few of them. I could upload one or two that you are interested in. A link to the previous challenges is below.

Thread 'Audio Rescoring Challenge'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/audio-rescoring-challenge-tenet-15-05-21.105747/


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 4, 2022)




----------

